# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Símbolos Utilizados para Crear un Formato Personalizado

## ExcelTip

Los siguientes símbolos son usados en Formatos Personalizados:

Símbolo 0 (cero): muestra un dígito en una celda, incluyendo el dígito 0. Por ejemplo, el formato 0,00 muestra el número 0,987 como un número con dos lugares después de la coma decimal, esto es, 0,99 (sin el 7). Los lugares sobrantes son omitidos una vez que el número es redondeado. Cada dígito insignificante omitido produce el redondeo del número. En este caso, 0,98 fue redondeado a 0,99.

Signo # (numeral): Muestra los dígitos significativos y no muestra los ceros no significativos. Por ejemplo, un formato con dos lugares luego de la coma decimal, con o sin el dígito cero, por ejemplo, el código de formato para 50 centavos: 

	#,##: La celda muestra ,5.
	#,#0: La celda muestra ,50.
	0,00: La celda muestra  0,50.
        . (punto): Separa miles. Por ejemplo, con el formato #.##0, el número 4543 es mostrado   como 4.543. El punto tiene otro uso en el formato numérico. Si ubica el punto al final de los dígitos el número mostrado es por miles.
	#.##0,: Muestra el número en miles.
	#.##0,,: Muestra el número en millones.
	Símbolo / (barra): Es el símbolo divisorio para mostrar una fracción.
	Símbolo * (asterisco): Competa caracteres vacíos desde el comienzo de un número. Por  ejemplo, el número 4.543 es mostrado como $4.543 con el formato $* #.##0. El signo $ es mostrado a la izquierda de la celda y el número es mostrado a la derecha. 

	TEXTO: Si los caracteres del texto son encerrados entre comillas y a continuación se pone un formato numérico, se muestra el texto y los números son formateados. Por ejemplo con el formato Balance #.##0, el número 4.543 se muestra Balance 4.543. En la celda solo se requiere escribir los dígitos, no el texto. 
	\\(barra) 
Excel le permite omitir la barra para mostrar una letra mayúscula K. Este formato mostrará un número en miles: #.##0.K. Usando este formato, 123.789.456 será mostrado como 123.789K.

----------

